# Initial Review: Tonelab vs XTLive VS GNX3000



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Vox Tonelab SE - 









Great vintage sounds. The amp models are fantastic. I really can't say how closely they mimic the original amps, because I really don't care about that. The amps sound natural and have the "push back" most people associate with tube amps. Controls are natural and are easy for a conventional amp user to relate to. 

The effects are very good. I don't use a huge amount of effects, but suffice to say you can get pretty much any conventional effect you need and modify it to suit your needs. 

The clean to overdriven tones are this unit's strengths in my opinon. High gain tones are good but not as strong as some other units. 

I've been gigging with this unit for more than a year and recorded an entire album with it. 





GNX3000 









I just tried this one and the XT Live with my guitar in my local shop. I used my Sony Studio monitor phones which I'm very familiar with. 

Right out of the box, this one blew me away. I should add that I've always had a bit of a dislike for Digitech products. I had a couple of different RP model floor based multi effects, and found them pretty cheezy. 

This thing has the digital thing nailed! A huge array of sounds from brilliantly clean cleans to ridiculously distorted metal tones and real useable tones in between. All patches were dead silent (no noise). 

Effects are awesome including that cool Whammy thing. Also and very importantly, SIMPLE to modify and program sounds. I was able to create a patch perfect for a song we do live requiring a specific type of delay, WITHOUT looking at the manual. That's how it should be. 

Add to that the onboard digital multi track recorder, built in XLR DI's, USB port. 

Hands down the best after my first test drive. 



Pod XT Live 









This is the second time I've tested one of these out. The first time I was quite underwhelmed. That time however I was trying it with a Marshall JCM900 head and 4 X 12 cab. It sounded like crap both in the input and in the effects loop. 

I know that's not the best way to try such a device so I gave it a fair test under the same conditions as the other two. 


It wasn't great. It WAS much better than through an amp though. 

I'm sure I could get my sounds out of it and all that, but I was mystified by the controls. I tried in vain to make and save a few changes and resorted to scrolling through the factory sounds. 

Again, they were good, but not as good on the vintage side as the Vox and not as good on the high gain side as the Digitech. 

The thing is, I've heard other guys get great sounds out of this thing so I guess it's a personal "feel" thing, if you can apply such a term to a machine. 

I intend to try the Korg that's sitting there next week. 


So far it's honestly the GNX 3000, which is a bit of a surprise. I really thought it might be the Pod.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is excellent Milkman. Thanks for putting up the review. Price wise, what is the best bang for the buck here?


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reviews... How's the expression pedal feel on the Digitech? Haven't used any of their newer products. I had an RP50 years ago and currently have a POD XT LIVE and a Zoom707II (looking to replace the Zoom soon). The expression pedal on the POD feels more like a CryBaby when turning it on/off, which I really like. With my Zoom, it's just a matter of pressing the pedal down (firmly) with no feel/feedback to let know you've actually activated anything.
Just some more insight on POD - it really comes to life when connected to a computer. The editing software makes it super easy to muck around with plus you can download presets from the internet right to your unit. Line 6 also provides software upgrades through their updating software. The last upgrade I did (it's free) added a few more presets and some new amp and effect models (including pitch bender). You can also purchase model packs online and download them to your POD - I'm looking at getting the Bass pack which adds amps and cabs from the Bass POD XT.
Not sure if any other units come with similar features but I'd love to know.

Cheers,
Joe

EDIT: that should read RP5 (not 50)


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes thanks for the reviews, good stuff. I like the looks of the Vox personally.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> This is excellent Milkman. Thanks for putting up the review. Price wise, what is the best bang for the buck here?


You're quite welcome.

Price wise the Vox is most expensive, followed by the XT Live and then the GNX3000. In the store I was in the GNX was $459. CDN, The XTLive was $495. and I can't remember how much the Tonelab SE was because I bought it a year ago, but it was around $600. or more.


In terms of bang for the buck, I really didn't do a scientific study, but the GNX has features and effects neither of the others has. The onboard multitrack recording functions and software alone is significant.

At the end of the day, it's a gut thing. I was simply blown away by the sounds of the GNX right out of the box.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jcon said:


> Thanks for the reviews... How's the expression pedal feel on the Digitech? Haven't used any of their newer products. I had an RP50 years ago and currently have a POD XT LIVE and a Zoom707II (looking to replace the Zoom soon). The expression pedal on the POD feels more like a CryBaby when turning it on/off, which I really like. With my Zoom, it's just a matter of pressing the pedal down (firmly) with no feel/feedback to let know you've actually activated anything.
> Just some more insight on POD - it really comes to life when connected to a computer. The editing software makes it super easy to muck around with plus you can download presets from the internet right to your unit. Line 6 also provides software upgrades through their updating software. The last upgrade I did (it's free) added a few more presets and some new amp and effect models (including pitch bender). You can also purchase model packs online and download them to your POD - I'm looking at getting the Bass pack which adds amps and cabs from the Bass POD XT.
> Not sure if any other units come with similar features but I'd love to know.
> 
> ...


No doubt the XTLive is capable of great sounds and I know it's very interactive in terms of updates and connectivity. The thing is, from my perspective, it was not nearly as easy to get my sounds without cracking the manual. I know the sounds are there because I scrolled through them on the Line 6 site, but I was frustrated by the controls and in trying to do simple editing.

The expression pedal feels fine, very sturdy and solid. I haven't used it enough to assess how it compares to a normal wah.

Having spent an hour or so playing with the GNX last night I found sounds I could walk on stage with right now, without ANY editing. Naturally I'll spend the time and program it for my tastes but if it's this good out of the box and this easy to use, imagine what it will be like after I get to know it.


It's a gut thing. I really like the sounds of te GNX right out of the box.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Yes thanks for the reviews, good stuff. I like the looks of the Vox personally.



The Vox does look cool and the controls are very understandable and easy to relate to for conventional amp users.

It's built tough and stands up to gigging well.


I rank it number two in this shootout.


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

Milkman said:


> No doubt the XTLive is capable of great sounds and I know it's very interactive in terms of updates and connectivity. The thing is, from my perspective, it was not nearly as easy to get my sounds without cracking the manual. I know the sounds are there because I scrolled through them on the Line 6 site, but I was frustrated by the controls and in trying to do simple editing.
> 
> The expression pedal feels fine, very sturdy and solid. I haven't used it enough to assess how it compares to a normal wah.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I put away the POD manual as soon as I ran it through my Mac, but having a computer at a show for last minute adjustments isn't always practical.
The GNX seems pretty cool - might have to check one out for myself.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jcon said:


> Yeah, I put away the POD manual as soon as I ran it through my Mac, but having a computer at a show for last minute adjustments isn't always practical.
> The GNX seems pretty cool - might have to check one out for myself.
> 
> Cheers,
> Joe




Much is made of the interactive nature of the XTLive in terms of editing via computer. I haven't tried this element of the GNX yet so I can't compare them in that sense, but on stage, there's no computer and I need to be able to make quick adjustments sometimes.

I pulled the trigger on a new GNX3000 last night.


You really have to try these things for yourself, and it's important to know what you need.


Even if all you used these things for was practice and writing, for the price, it's a no brainer. I think everyone should have one.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Milkman, 
Congrats on the GNX3000. I have a GNX4 and love it! If I can make one suggestion, I recommend a package of excellent patches from this site,
http://www.mfxsupermodels.com 

These where made by a sound engineer known as guitar3456 at the Digitech Workstation forum. He has some free ones up in the patch section that you should try out. As I said, I have the GNX4 and dialing in good patches takes a little more effort then on the GNX3000, or so I hear, but when I bought the MFX patches, dialing up great tones is now effortless.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Hey Milkman,
> Congrats on the GNX3000. I have a GNX4 and love it! If I can make one suggestion, I recommend a package of excellent patches from this site,
> http://www.mfxsupermodels.com
> 
> These where made by a sound engineer known as guitar3456 at the Digitech Workstation forum. He has some free ones up in the patch section that you should try out. As I said, I have the GNX4 and dialing in good patches takes a little more effort then on the GNX3000, or so I hear, but when I bought the MFX patches, dialing up great tones is now effortless.



Thanks man,

I've been hanging out at the GNX3K forum and at some point I will grab some of the patches. For now, there are MORE than enough excellent sounds in the unit that I can modify for my pruposes.

I've started to set it up for smooth live use. It's coming.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I pulled the trigger on a new GNX3000 last night.
> You really have to try these things for yourself, and it's important to know what you need.
> Even if all you used these things for was practice and writing, for the price, it's a no brainer. I think everyone should have one.


...cool! where's mine?

:confused-smiley-010 

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

L & M?


Seriously, for less than $500. it's such an inspiring and powerful device.

Just for practising, and recording basic ideas, jamming with a drum machine et cetera it's well worth the money.


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Hey Milkman,
> Congrats on the GNX3000. I have a GNX4 and love it! If I can make one suggestion, I recommend a package of excellent patches from this site,
> http://www.mfxsupermodels.com
> 
> These where made by a sound engineer known as guitar3456 at the Digitech Workstation forum. He has some free ones up in the patch section that you should try out. As I said, I have the GNX4 and dialing in good patches takes a little more effort then on the GNX3000, or so I hear, but when I bought the MFX patches, dialing up great tones is now effortless.


Hey ne1roc it's Clunky Cannuck haven't been on that forum in ages I just tinker with my GNX4 until I find what I need, chatted with guitar3456 on the phone one day a long time ago when he was organizing the disk set..I'll take it you got it....If not why not?...sorry just curious. Other than that I love my GNX4 best thing ever made in my opinion


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Clunky Cannuck, good to see you here! I did get the MFX super series and it was well worth the money. It brought the GNX4 to a higher level. I love the GNX4 but have pushed it aside lately as I seem to favour my Legacy amp. Its still a great tool for recording and song creation. Many have switched to the 3000 model saying it has better tones and dynamics then the GNX4. I'm very satisfied with the GNX4.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I will give one of those GNX uits a try. Sounds like just what I am looking for to noodle around with.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Update:


Unfortunately the GNX turned out to be unsuitable for my purposes. I do think it's an amazing unit for recording and practicing, but the sounds did NOT translate well direct to PA for live use. I tried it for two rehearsals but I knew right away I would not be happy using it live. 


I've gone back to a conventional rig. The GNX went back to the store.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mike, I am bumming..... you would support this unit for noodling and practice though?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

This seems to be the overall concensus with all the modelers: great for recording but just don't "cut through" in live work.

TG




Milkman said:


> Update:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the GNX turned out to be unsuitable for my purposes. I do think it's an amazing unit for recording and practicing, but the sounds did NOT translate well direct to PA for live use. I tried it for two rehearsals but I knew right away I would not be happy using it live.
> ...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I am bumming..... you would support this unit for noodling and practice though?


For noodling, recording, practice it is amazing. Sometimes when I am too lazy to lug my amp and pedals over to a practice, I just take my GNX4 and plug it into the PA, which is where most modelers shine! If you are the lone guitarist in a band, the GNX4 is great, but if you are competing with another guitarist going thru an amp, the GNX4 doesn't cut thru the mix. I A/B between the GNX4 and my Legacy amp for live gigs.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I really need to invest in one of these, just for practice and farting around. Any further comments on the GNX series and best prices available? Plus, what is the big difference between the GNX3000 and the GNX3


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

I use a pod xt and a line 6 duoverb they both kick some serious ass. But big gigs its all tube amps with an od and a wah


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought a used Tonelab SE a week ago and used it live last night running it into the effects return of an SS amp, it sounds very good for all that I do.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I have a GNX-3 that I bought used from Ebay, and it's a pretty good unit. Haven't spent a ton of time tweaking it (there are a LOT of options) but I have saved a few settings I like. Right now I have it running into a small SS amp.

It definitely sounds a lot better than my GuitarPort.


----------

